# How many protein shakes should I be drinking per day?



## mint911 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm 18 and have been working out with protein shakes for about 2 months. I'm aiming to get bigger, toned arms.

I train on Wednesdays/Fridays/Sundays. I also do interval training an hour or so after my workout on those days.

I drink a protein shake post workout and just before bed on training days. On non training days I just drink one before bed.

I wouldn't say my meals throughout the day are FULL of protein but I eat a meal of some chicken/lamb with rice most of the time. I occasionally have a quick peanut butter sandwiche. And for lunch I usually have an egg or a tuna sandwiche.

*With all this taken into account, how many protein shakes should I be having per day and when?* I'm slightly concerned that I'm not taking in enough protein and therefore not seeing the results I should.

Cheers lads =)


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

1 on waking, 1 PWO and 1 before bed. You ideally want more protein on rest days because this is when your bodys recovering and making muscle.


----------



## mint911 (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay, cheers pal. So how many are we talking on rest days? One in the morning and one before bed? Or perhaps one at lunch and one before bed?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

I would say one whey asap upon wakening. Your body has effectively being through a fast during the night, and is in a catobolic state. you want to be anobolic asap so this is a good start followed by a good breakfast. One shake before and after training. Thats 3 a days on a training day, but if possible have a slow digesting protein shake (CASEIN) before bed. This will delay the above mentioned fast. Thats four shakes.

I have the above and if a meal i have doesnt have sufficient protein or i am on the go, i.e working i will have one then.

On rest days, one upon wakening and then the rest as and when you feel necassary.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

mint911 said:


> Okay, cheers pal. So how many are we talking on rest days? One in the morning and one before bed? Or perhaps one at lunch and one before bed?


Always one on waking as fishfingers has said, you've spent 7/8 hours asleep (hopefully) so you're empty an need replenishing. Mind you i get up in the night for one aswell. Id have one inbetween every meal throughout the day too.


----------



## mint911 (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay so 1 in the morning, 1 post workout and 1 before bed is the way to go on training days? And 1 in the morning and 1 before bed on non-training days?

Also, on training days is it better to have 1 in the morning/post workout/before bed or 1 before workout/post workout/before bed? Because I won't have been working out the day/night before so will my body actually need that kick?

Cheers guys.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

mint911 said:


> Okay so 1 in the morning, 1 post workout and 1 before bed is the way to go on training days? And 1 in the morning and 1 before bed on non-training days?
> 
> Also, on training days is it better to have 1 in the morning/post workout/before bed or 1 before workout/post workout/before bed? Because I won't have been working out the day/night before so will my body actually need that kick?
> 
> Cheers guys.


You can have one before your workout if you choose. Its been shown that if protein is already in the body pre workout the more there is to start the building process. The shake first thing is vital though. During sleep the body regenerates so the more building materials it has the better. Thats why i get up every night at 3am for a pee and a protein shake. Shakes are good for quick fixes in between meals but whole foods are the real gainers. Tuna,Chicken,Turkey,Eggs,Cous cous,Tofu,Nuts are the foods that rest days should be high in!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You also miss out pork, beef and lamb gazz :becky:


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

hulksta said:


> You also miss out pork, beef and lamb gazz :becky:


I purposely left those out so theres more in the shop for me!


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Pro 6 before bed, this has been one of the best shakes to take for me and to keep me growing!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gazz said:


> I purposely left those out so theres more in the shop for me!


leave some for me gazz


----------



## happyface83 (Nov 22, 2009)

some good info here for beginers like myself, cheers guys.


----------

